# LA airport security has been tighten!



## Chuck (Dec 30, 2009)

Source:
Detik.Com: AS Perketat Pengamanan Bandara

Los Angeles airport security has been tighten now.
Beware CUBERS!!!

_*AS Perketat Pengamanan Bandara*
Pasca percobaan peledakan pesawat Northwest Airlines beberapa hari yang lalu, polisi Amerika memperketat keamanan di sejumlah bandara. Seperti terlihat di Bandara Internasional Los Angeles, AS, Rabu_


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 30, 2009)

noo!!!!!! cubes are forbidden and i'm travelling in a few hours!!!


----------



## eliner (Dec 30, 2009)

oh no!!!


----------



## eliner (Dec 30, 2009)

bad news


----------



## dongqh608 (Dec 30, 2009)

cannot bring cubes on plane?


----------



## janelle (Dec 30, 2009)

dongqh608 said:


> cannot bring cubes on plane?



I think you can. They were just inspecting the bag and found it.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 30, 2009)

^These posts are hilarious.

Obviously you can't bring cubes on a plane! The contents of the lube within the cubes are not allowed the flight, and therefore your cube cannot go.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 30, 2009)

i took a plane in Amersterdam where the bomb was carried to the plane just a few hours before. i put 3*3, 4*4, clock, BrainString, CrossTeaser, Planets, Stackmat and Timer in my bag and they didnt check them at all

i taught a British on plane


----------



## Muesli (Dec 30, 2009)

I deliberately packed my stackmat away from my phone charger as that could be a bit suspicious...


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I deliberately packed my stackmat away from my phone charger as that could be a bit suspicious...



nice, the stackmat is highly exlosive ya know...


----------



## r_517 (Dec 30, 2009)

actually i'd worried about my rubix clock coz it really looked like a time bomb


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

LOLPICTURES

That's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 30, 2009)

r_517 said:


> actually i'd worried about my rubix clock coz it really looked like a time bomb



Yeah, so does my rubik's calender cube.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 30, 2009)

you ARE allowed to bring you8 cubes on a plane, dont worry, although i was going through the preflight check in paris on my way home yesterday and the guy turned my v cube 7, i think he was confused...


----------



## CubeWoRm (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm flying on Monday, anyone confirm this? I want to bring my cubes! It's ok to have them in a checked bag right?


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 30, 2009)

CubeWoRm said:


> I'm flying on Monday, anyone confirm this? I want to bring my cubes! It's ok to have them in a checked bag right?



I sent TSA an email about it and I'm waiting for their response. I'll notify you of their answer.


----------



## Chaos2011 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just flew yesterday from New York to Texas and the only thing they had a problem with was my Touch Cube and that's only because it's a big electronic.

I had my main 3x3, my old main 3x3, 3x3x4, mirror cube, square 1 and 2x2 :/


----------



## Edmund (Dec 30, 2009)

I always bring cubes. and they are always lubed. I've brought a mini screwdriver once but I'm guessing my days of that are over. I wasn't allowed to bring silicone spray on a plane though.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 30, 2009)

Guys. Cubes will be fine. There is nothing you could do with a cube that you can't do with your fists.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Guys. Cubes will be fine. There is nothing you could do with a cube that you can't do with your fists.



You can't. SOLVE. YOUR. FIRSTS.


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2009/12/city-forsees-body-scanners-at-ohare-within-6-months.html


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 30, 2009)

I remember once I brought a bunch of cubes (2x2-7x7) on a plane, and when my bag they were in went through they were staring at the monitor for like, 30 seconds thinking, "WTF?!?!?!", because on the monitors the core showed up funky or something like that.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 30, 2009)

What do you guys think?


----------



## shelley (Dec 30, 2009)

The last picture made me lol. I fly a lot and that's a scene I've witnessed a few times (though in my case the cube is solved, not scrambled )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2009)

shelley said:


> The last picture made me lol. I fly a lot and that's a scene I've witnessed a few times (though in my case the cube is solved, not scrambled )



Knowing Chuck, he was probably doing a time-delay BLD - he memorized before putting it in the suitcase, and intended to solve it after arriving.  (I hope the inspector didn't accidentally make a turn while checking it out! )


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 30, 2009)

I had to experience this tightened security the day after Christmas. On all international flights inbound to USA they issued a "Lockdown Mode". So for the last hour of the flight we had to put all of our carry-on items away, turn all electronics off, and sit in our seats without ever getting up. Even going to the bathroom was forbidden.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> I had to experience this tightened security the day after Christmas. On all international flights inbound to USA they issued a "Lockdown Mode". So for the last hour of the flight we had to put all of our carry-on items away, turn all electronics off, and sit in our seats without ever getting up. Even going to the bathroom was forbidden.


:fp


----------



## kprox1994 (Dec 30, 2009)

Good thing I'm too poor to travel!


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2009)

Who else thinks it's sad that I _think_ I actually recognise at least one of those security people?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 30, 2009)

Some of you are really stupid...


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

cubes are hardcore. if one gets on the plane, the plane will go KABOOM


----------



## shelley (Dec 30, 2009)

The TSA: Protecting us from yesterday's problems, tomorrow

1. Wait for an incident to occur
2. Introduce complex new procedures and rules for the specific purpose of preventing that exact incident from happening again
3. ???
4. PROFIT?

Psst, I haven't been following the rule that says you have to take liquids out to be scanned separately. I do avoid taking large-ish containers of liquids in my carryons, but I always leave the little tubes of toothpaste/lipbalm/lotion in my bags and haven't run into problems. I've only had my things rescreened once, and that was because they found an oddly shaped USB drive and didn't know what it was.

I also (accidentally) left my cell phone on during a flight once, and the plane didn't blow up.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 30, 2009)

Too bad they only have 15 second inspection time.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 31, 2009)

shelley said:


> Psst, I haven't been following the rule that says you have to take liquids out to be scanned separately. I do avoid taking large-ish containers of liquids in my carryons, but I always leave the little tubes of toothpaste/lipbalm/lotion in my bags and haven't run into problems. I've only had my things rescreened once, and that was because they found an oddly shaped USB drive and didn't know what it was.
> 
> I also (accidentally) left my cell phone on during a flight once, and the plane didn't blow up.




I have had bad luck at airports. I once forgot to take toothpaste out of my bag, no biggie. But, a few years ago in Chicago I was randomly searched because my friend looked "Nervous." 

Last month in Tampa, I got a "Random" search. Of course, rather than pulling anyone else, they see a kid with longish hair, stretched ears, headphones and visible tattoos. "Z0mg dat kid mst hav drugs!1!1!ONE!."

Pissed me off.


----------



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

I believe that the gov is going way too far with this. The US must surely have 308,264,000 terrorists living within.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

V-te said:


> I believe that the gov is going way to far with this. The US must surely have 308,264,000 terrorists living within.


Me make sense no post makes your to.


----------



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the gov is going way to far with this. The US must surely have 308,264,000 terrorists living within.
> ...



I meant that they are checking everyone. As if every single one of us is a terrorist.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

V-te said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...


Anybody could be a terrorist, so making sure people aren't going to blow something up is the best way of attacking the problem.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 31, 2009)

KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Imagine if they got suspicious with your V7.
"Siir, what is this??"
"My V Cube 7"
"V Cube? There's only Rubik's."
"It's another bran---"
"I'm taking you in for questioning for making illegal cubes, sir!"


----------



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



But using common sense, I would actually track down possible terrorists. It's not like everyone at every single airport is a terrorist.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

V-te said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...


If you know how to track down terrorists, please, tell the government.


----------



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



I'm not saying I do, I'm saying that this isn't the best way to approach the situation. Besides even if they do find a "potential" terrorist, it is unlikely that they will do something about it.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 31, 2009)

If I really wanted to take over a plane and crash it, I would go with about 5 really strong (well-paid) people and take over with brute force.


----------



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> If I really wanted to take over a plane and crash it, I would go with about 5 really strong (well-paid) people and take over with brute force.



Or you can just use the fridrich approach...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Carry a Rubik's 360 around. They'lll think it's a bomb


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 31, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Carry a Rubik's 360 around. They'lll think it's a bomb



+1.


----------



## Weston (Dec 31, 2009)

I ALWAYS get stopped at the airports. They told me that Rubik's cubes look like pepper spray on the X-ray machine.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 31, 2009)

...that makes no sense at all.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Weston said:


> I ALWAYS get stopped at the airports. They told me that Rubik's cubes look like pepper spray on the X-ray machine.



FAIL


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Last month in Tampa, I got a "Random" search. Of course, rather than pulling anyone else, they see a kid with longish hair, stretched ears, headphones and visible tattoos. "Z0mg dat kid mst hav drugs!1!1!ONE!."
> 
> Pissed me off.



I'm sorry, but if you choose to look like the sort of person that is going to cause trouble, then you have to be prepared to take that sort of thing. It's your own fault, not the security's. The fact that it "pissed [you] off" inclines me to think that they made the right decision by it too. 

When I had a beard I noticed I was treated significantly different. Quite reasonably, people think a guy with long hair and beard is the sort that will cause trouble. I had no problem with it. In fact, personally I thought it was nice to not be treated like a little kid all the time.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 31, 2009)

Dene said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Last month in Tampa, I got a "Random" search. Of course, rather than pulling anyone else, they see a kid with longish hair, stretched ears, headphones and visible tattoos. "Z0mg dat kid mst hav drugs!1!1!ONE!."
> ...





Well I AM the person who causes trouble, but they shouldn't just assume that . I get the not wanting to be treated like a kid thing, but it is a waste of time, and I am big about making my time as efficient as possible.


I just have bad luck with security guards in general. Not cops, but security. Thanks to a security D bag at my college I have a $300 fine facing me.

In the brilliant words of musician Corey Smith, F*** the Po-Po.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 31, 2009)

Imagine this.

*cuber solves rubik's cube*
Terrorist: Hey, you know how to solve the cube? Isn't that like impossible?
Cuber: No, I can solve it.
Terrorist: Then can you solve my cube? It's been scrambled for years.
*takes out cube scrambled that is lubed with NITROGLYCERIN*
Cuber: Of course!
*cuber touches cube*
Cuber: Hey why is this so wet?
Terrorist: Oh, my bag got soaked.
Cuber: Oh.
*cuber turns really fast*
KABOOOOOOOOOM
*nitroglycerin gets a shock and explodes causing the plane to blow up*

I hope i'm ok taking cubes and lube to japan.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



FOR WHAT?!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 31, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...





Me being stupid.


----------



## Ton (Dec 31, 2009)

WellI know that many security personal knows how a Rubik's looks in a scan

But only once, my bag had several cubes , a stack mat timer + display and battries (8 x D2) + timer cord . ..... I had to open my bag .....No boom, just a suprised security guy


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 31, 2009)

V-te said:


> I believe that the gov is going way too far with this. The US must surely have 308,264,000 terrorists living within.



Are nominations still being accepted for dumbest post of the year?


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 31, 2009)

Over the summer I spent two weeks in Beijing. There was an amazing shop that had over 9000 weapon replica keychains.

Needless to say as I went through security I completely forgot that I had this buster sword, Zak's SOLDIER sword, and some other 1:8 swords in my carry on.

As I went through the check, which I had no concerns about as I had just survived the Chinese H1N1 screening procedure, I saw the security agents looking at the screen and start saying stuff in Chinese and laughing.

Then this serious looking 6' Chinese guard comes up to me and asks me to pick up my bag is like, "Knife". I have no idea what he's talking about so I start searching through my bag and come across my bag of small swords. I'm thinking, "WOOOOOOOOOOW of all the things to leave in my carry on". (I spent a decent amount of money on them and they're freaking cool)

So he walks me over to the security lead (who happens to be a really hot 20something Chinese girl). And she just starts laughing and says, "Final Fantasy" in chinese (which sounds something like "Bin-er Ban-dger"), and asks some of the other guards to come over and take a look. They all just look at the swords and start laughing. Some of them test the swords on thier hands to see if they are sharp. Then the girl gave me the most serious look she could and siad, "Don't use it on the plane".

I felt soooo good.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Admit it now, girls are very awesome is a billion ways.


----------



## CuberN00b (May 3, 2010)

MistArts said:


> Too bad they only have 15 second inspection time.



A-ha! 
Inspector : (checking)
You : Hey! It's over 17 seconds! It's DNF, man! STOP INSPECTING!!!


----------



## Owen (May 3, 2010)

CuberN00b said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad they only have 15 second inspection time.
> ...



Going down bumpy road, you are.


----------



## riffz (May 3, 2010)

Dene said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Last month in Tampa, I got a "Random" search. Of course, rather than pulling anyone else, they see a kid with longish hair, stretched ears, headphones and visible tattoos. "Z0mg dat kid mst hav drugs!1!1!ONE!."
> ...



So you're saying that its his fault that people profile others based on their looks? I'm sorry Dean but I don't agree with stigmatizing people.


----------



## Escher (May 3, 2010)

riffz said:


> So you're saying that its his fault that people profile others based on their looks? I'm sorry Dean but I don't agree with stigmatizing people.



Whether it's right or not, you still have to accept that that's what people will naturally do, and deal with it.

I had long curly hair for ages and as soon as I cut it, it was obvious the general public acted differently towards me. And girls. Lol.


----------



## blade740 (May 3, 2010)

riffz said:


> So you're saying that its his fault that people profile others based on their looks? I'm sorry Dean but I don't agree with stigmatizing people.



That's how the world works. If they're going to be checking, it makes the most sense to check the people who look more likely to be carrying contraband. It'd be more of a waste of time to check little old ladies. Sure, little old ladies can carry illegal items too, but it seems to me that it's not nearly as likely.

It's not like you don't have any control over how you look. You should know upfront that if you look like the kind of person who might have drugs, you'll be more likely to be searched at the airport.


----------



## Toad (May 3, 2010)

Escher said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > So you're saying that its his fault that people profile others based on their looks? I'm sorry Dean but I don't agree with stigmatizing people.
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## Escher (May 3, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Pics or it didn't happen?



No.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 3, 2010)

You guys have had all that weird stuff happen to you on planes? Wow...

When I was flying down to the Melbourne Summer Open, my 3x3 and 5x5 were both in a carry-on bag, but no surprised security.

Maybe I should bring my 2x2 through 7x7 as well as my Stackmat and see what happens...


----------



## security (May 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> The TSA: Protecting us from yesterday's problems, tomorrow
> 
> 1. Wait for an incident to occur
> 2. Introduce complex new procedures and rules for the specific purpose of preventing that exact incident from happening again
> ...



Shelley... We can never be too sure if something happenes and we could of had a chance to prevent it.. We'd all feel really, REALLY bad. Especially if it was that oddly shaped usb drive that messes up the plane.

and about the phone. It won't blow it up.. It can cause communication problems. Although it's a very slim chance there still is a chance and that is one know onw wants to take.



V-te said:


> I believe that the gov is going way too far with this. The US must surely have 308,264,000 terrorists living within.





V-te said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



LOLOL!!! Why not check everyone. That makes it fair. It's t he reason why we do a random check on anyone weather they look suspecious, or not. 



btw I know you two probaly won't read my response seeing as I didn't even know what speedcubing was last year, but the thread was here lol. 

Yea... I work security at LAX...and this thread isn't the reason I joined the site with my name btw LOL!


----------



## Dene (May 3, 2010)

riffz said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



People have already defended my comments so I won't say anything more about that, but only: was there really a need to comment on a post that was made half a year ago?


----------



## coinman (May 3, 2010)

Sins you use a swedish method (Petrus is swedish, but i guess you already know this) and you like languages i can tell you that LAX is the swedish word for salmon 
PS Hello is Hej in swedish.


----------



## security (May 4, 2010)

coinman said:


> Sins you use a swedish method (Petrus is swedish, but i guess you already know this) and you like languages i can tell you that LAX is the swedish word for salmon
> PS Hello is Hej in swedish.



If this was directed at me then.... thanks lol. I haven't met any swedish people yet, so I have no motivation to start learning it, but if I decide to go to the world championship next year I will most definatly learn some swedish.


----------



## coinman (May 4, 2010)

security said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > Sins you use a swedish method (Petrus is swedish, but i guess you already know this) and you like languages i can tell you that LAX is the swedish word for salmon
> ...



Well now you know Lax and Hej, that's about al you need


----------

